# My Foreman is Smoking!



## Mall Crawler

I have a 2006 Honda Foreman 500 the engine is stock except for a snorkel. I have not rejetted for the snorkel yet. When you give it gas for a few seconds and let off it smokes some white smoke. I know I need to rejet it because it pops and spits and sputters sometimes at higher speeds. So my question is: Is it smoking because it needs to be rejetted or am I gonna need some new rings?


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

rings. and get it re-jetted. dont want to fry a big machine like a foreman


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Most likley smoke is not from the jetting I don't think. It sounds like its a bit lean to me , Have you checked the valves ?


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

^^^ it shouldn't be valves if the smoke is white

how many hours are one the bike?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

If the valves are bad out it can put pressure in the crank case and pump oil into your air box , so yes it could be the valves .


----------



## Mall Crawler

The bike has about 260ish hours but I know it has been sunk at least once about 150hrs ago. Have not checked the valves but they may need adjusting. This was my bike originally and my bro-in-law took over payments when I bought my brute... long story short I got it back and now this. I am pretty sure it was ridden hard over the last few miles and hours.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Since it was sunk and has 260hrs I'm going to say that it needs rings...problem is with a single cylinder engine the jug tends to wear "oblong" or "egg-shaped", so you can tack on a .020 over piston and machine work (usually between 50 and 75 bucks for bore and hone).


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Agreed ^^


----------



## Mall Crawler

That is what I was figuring, I guess I was just hoping it was something more simple. Where is the best place to buy the parts? 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

